# Look what just showed up in my inbox:



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

> This message was sent to you at the request of CYCLE SPECTRUM to notify you that the package information below has been transmitted to UPS....Scheduled Delivery*:* 04-January-2008


awww yeah....


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

It is New Years eve and you want us to guess from 2007 to 2008 what you ordered ;-)

Paging Lifelover....


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I won't torture you guys too much.....I ordered a slate grey Windsor the Hour. 

No biggie. 

Pics will be forthcoming....natch. :thumbsup:


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Slate grey looks dope. 
Just curious, what made you choose the Windsor from the Kilo and Messenger?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The huge Motobecane on the down tube kills the Messenger for me....no offense to anyone...It's just too big and obtrusive for me.

I realize the Kilo has a nicer fork and a nicer grade of steel... but I doubt I'd notice the difference while riding. I've got a 1" carbon fork laying around I may use on the Windsor anyway....along with a Nitto stem and a Brooks saddle.

And lastly..."the Slate grey looks dope", especially with the black decals


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Today the *4th* will be the longest day. Time will be horrendously slow and the UPS truck wont come until the last minute because yours will be the last scheduled delivery. 

I waited from 8am and at 5pm already having anxiety attacks called UPS and they said are delivering until 7pm. It came at 6:50pm:mad2: This was christmas season last year. Hopefully *The Hour* will come swiftly. Post pics.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

ROFL!....your exactly right. I checked UPS this morning and it's already "out for delivery"....which means It'll arrive exactly when yours did.  


I thought about running home at lunch to see if it arrived....yeah right!:cryin: 


*edit*
I'm such a sucker....ran home real quick to see and naturally nothing was there.....I'm full of weak and fail.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

If you use iship.com, it seems to update faster and more frequently for tracking with all the big carriers. I use it all the time and it works great. Remember, we want pics when you get it. Enjoy!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

*The bikeman cometh...but it's bittersweet.*

I knew at first glance there was trouble:










But the damage is where the wheels sit so there's nothing to damage....so I looked closer...










Everything looks ok...no scratches or obvious damage....color looks a little light for slate grey....let's take a look at the shipping label.










now let's compare to the box label:










Just Dandy!.....:mad2: You know....I'll probably just keep it because I don't even have a box in decent enough shape to ship it back in. Here's a better pic showing the actual color (as opposed to the color I ordered):










Now this is where the "hole in the box" comes back into the story:

When I started putting it all together I noticed what was missing....evidently the stem and pedals fell out during shipping, or were never packed to begin with. Dang-it :mad2: 
Oh, well...I was going to replace the stem and pedals anyway....but that's not really the point is it?


*edit*
Ok...I'm back...finished with most of the assembly...Installed my Nitto Technomic stem...which is really tall....very Rivendell-esq.
Threw on my no-name silver seatpost and a Brooks B-17 and some crappy platform pedals for the time being. 

Overall it's looking good.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like it is a cross between the silver and the slate grey. 
Was the box unopened, with the original staples, tape, etc..as it came from the factory? Cuz it denitely say Silver. Anyway, all's well if you like what you have. It looks even better than the website's pics. 

Mike will surely make it up to you with the missing parts. I posted the blown tire of the Mercier on my maiden voyage here and he asked for my address and send me a replacement tire and 2 tubes.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

midlife_xs's said:


> Looks like it is a cross between the silver and the slate grey.
> Was the box unopened, with the original staples, tape, etc..as it came from the factory? Cuz it denitely say Silver. Anyway, all's well if you like what you have. It looks even better than the website's pics.
> 
> Mike will surely make it up to you with the missing parts. I posted the blown tire of the Mercier on my maiden voyage here and he asked for my address and send me a replacement tire and 2 tubes.


Actually the silver will work very well with my silver components...consider it serendipity. :thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

covenant said:


> awww yeah....


Welcome to the "dark side" Covenant....lol. Hope you enjoy the bike...looks good so far...post some final picks...I think the silver looks good personally! Chris


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Stupid UPS. Maybe someday they will stop kicking the boxes.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

covenant said:


> I knew at first glance there was trouble:
> 
> 
> But the damage is where the wheels sit so there's nothing to damage....so I looked closer...
> ...



You have ran into my biggest concern with getting a sub $400 bike online. If it's not exactly right but still usable it's not worth the hassle of sending it back. 


Even though you may never use it, Maybe Mike will give you a $150 store credit towards another bike in the next couple of years. 

If he does, I'll offer you $50 cash and use it to order my own Hour:thumbsup: 

The silver looks good but I might be a little bummed each time I looked at it. The slate gray is a better color for a simple fixie.

Ride it like you stole and you won't care about the color when you are sitting on it.


----------

